# CNET: Best Budget Phones for 2018



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

CNET: Best phones for the holidays 2018.

I picked up the Moto G6 at Walmart for less than $200, and bought the case for $21.00. Best deal I had in years for that much money.

https://www.cnet.com/news/best-phones-for-the-holidays-2018/


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Picked this one up back in June. Amazon drops the price down to $220 every so often. I was thinking about getting another samsung for like $900, but this is just as fast and good. CNET recommended it in one of their articles - that's how i first heard about it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0791VS3N9/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Picked this one up back in June. Amazon drops the price down to $220 every so often. I was thinking about getting another samsung for like $900, but this is just as fast and good. CNET recommended it in one of their articles - that's how i first heard about it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0791VS3N9/?tag=ubne0c-20


The specifics on that phone says* Android 5.1*, and if that's true, then it's way out of date.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The specifics on that phone says* Android 5.1*, and if that's true, then it's way out of date.
> 
> View attachment 272879


That's old. I'm running oreo 8.0 on it. That might be what's preinstalled on it, i don't remember, but you just update it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

EcoboostMKS said:


> That's old. I'm running oreo 8.0 on it. That might be what's preinstalled on it, i don't remember, but you just update it.


Maybe that description on Amazon is incorrect.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Most Uber drivers are smart enough to not buy a new car. Why? First year depreciation is 20-25%! That's a huge chunk.

Most Uber drivers buy new phones and not used phones. Why? Marketing has a bit to do with it. First year depreciation is 30-50%! That's a bigger than huge chunk.

Some depreciate more than others. Apple tends to keep its value. Samsung does almost as well as Apple. LG, on the other hand, tumbles like a rock. I bought a v30 that sold new for $840 for $279, only 6 months after it was released. I can't find any scratches on it. LG's two year old V20 sold for >$800 is now selling for < $150. With good headphones, no smartphone ever made can compete with LG's quad 32 bit DACs. I don't know of any smartphone with a field of view wider than the V20's secondary rear camera.

A mint condition Huawei Mate SE is $170.
A good condition Moto G6 recently sold for $160.
A new, sealed in box LG V40 sells for more than $900 in stores. Its $540 on swappa.com and a mint condition recently sold for $460.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> Best phone I had in 20 years:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078T3D547/?tag=ubne0c-20
> Runs circles around any new Samsung or iphone, 20 MP Cameras, Battery lasts for 3 Days, etc.
> ...


If you are spending over $200 on a phone, then I don't considerate it to be a Budget Phone.

Remember, this is for cheap rideshare work.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> I didn't say it is a Budget Phone, of course not. What I said is that this Phone is one of the very best on the market now for a good price.
> Comparable Phones from Samsung or Apple are twice as much with less features/performance.


The OP is about Budget Phones, so your posting is going off topic.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The OP is about Budget Phones, so your posting is going off topic.


Fair enough. Post removed.


----------



## Pen (May 14, 2018)

I just purchased an Oppo R11s and it's fast with brilliant colour. Great specs for a mid range priced phone.


----------

